# Firmware: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV 1.02



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

```
<p><strong>Changes in the Firmware</strong></p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.0.2 incorporates the following improvement.</p>
<ol>
<li>Improves communication reliability when using EOS Utility to register/update* new Digital Lens Optimizer.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv/eos-5d-mark-iv#drivers_downloads_tab">Download Firmware 1.02</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$3499</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274705-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bk6MtW">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkM0ze">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£3599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/aadf0b57">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## totallywildwes (Sep 29, 2016)

lol let me just go jump right on that firmware update. Really useful stuff!


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 29, 2016)

Before all the snarky hating comments I want to post a normal comment:

If they are developing and releasing a whole worldwide firmware upgrade for every 5D sold to install using a computer, then Canon engineers who designed the camera/s seem to be very serious about Digital Lens Optimization technology. They're trying to digitally remove actual optical effects in the raw files? I don't have a 5DIV so please someone enlighten us how good or bad DLO is especially since is slows down the camera to half...

What does it do and how does it do it? Samples?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 29, 2016)

Or maybe they're handing Magic Lantern a way in.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 29, 2016)

It has a few undocumented features as well:
1. It adds a 100 more AF points, all dual cross type, AF @ F/8 + 2 dedicated Digic 6+ processors to handle this stuff.
2. It removes the AA filter and adds 90 more megapixels and 10 more stops of DR.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm not sure if it was my playing around under the hood to tweak the JPEGs or the firmware update, but they suddenly look a lot better.


Less smoothing and more goodness.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 29, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm not sure if it was my playing around under the hood to tweak the JPEGs or the firmware update, but they suddenly look a lot better.
> 
> 
> Less smoothing and more goodness.



I logged in just to say those shots are friggin' awesome Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2016)

killswitch said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it was my playing around under the hood to tweak the JPEGs or the firmware update, but they suddenly look a lot better.
> ...



LOL. I wasn't initially happy with the JPEGs I was getting, though I loved the RAW images. I don't know which of the two tweaks fixed the problem, but I'm MUCH happier with the JPEGs.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 29, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> killswitch said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



did you turn NR off and Fine Picture Detail on?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > killswitch said:
> ...



I was using Fine Detail already, but I did turn off every kind of NR I could find. Something made a difference.


----------



## Christianstella (Sep 30, 2016)

I've been a bit confused about DLO... does it absolutely change the actual data of the RAW files when turned on? As in, will a .CR2 opened in Lightroom have DLO fully baked in? I'm assuming SOMEthing must be going on to slow the camera down so much, but I don't want it to simply be applying it to the preview. 

I started my current project in DPP with finishing in Photoshop and love using the DLO in post. Future projects I would like to go back to Lightroom though. Don't mind taking the fps hit as I do food photography and don't need the speed. 

Hopefully Lightroom gets support for the Fine Detail profile soon though, as I'm also loving that.


----------



## BokehBalls (Sep 30, 2016)

LOL


----------



## tron (Sep 30, 2016)

Christianstella said:


> I've been a bit confused about DLO... does it absolutely change the actual data of the RAW files when turned on? As in, will a .CR2 opened in Lightroom have DLO fully baked in? I'm assuming SOMEthing must be going on to slow the camera down so much, but I don't want it to simply be applying it to the preview.
> 
> I started my current project in DPP with finishing in Photoshop and love using the DLO in post. Future projects I would like to go back to Lightroom though. Don't mind taking the fps hit as I do food photography and don't need the speed.
> 
> Hopefully Lightroom gets support for the Fine Detail profile soon though, as I'm also loving that.


Possibly silly question but I am asking anyway since I do not have a 5D4 to test myself:
Can you set it to Raw only (no jpegs at all) and turn DLO on at the same time ? Then if it slows the fps it is somehow baking the Raw files indeed....


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 30, 2016)

Not necessarily so as the camera still has to build JPEGs for on-camera screen previews. Whether the DLO is applied to the on-screen previews or not remains to be seen though.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 30, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm not sure if it was my playing around under the hood to tweak the JPEGs or the firmware update, but they suddenly look a lot better.
> 
> 
> Less smoothing and more goodness.




what were the lenses and settings


----------



## tron (Sep 30, 2016)

I do not believe it is necessary all the times. After all there are many lenses and some of them are really good.


----------



## DootsHK (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Not a a breaking news, but I just checked my 5D4, the firmware is already v1.02. The box has a label indicating 20160906, I assume this is the production date. 

Apparently this firmware is ready for a few weeks already. Anybody else in the same situation?

Doots


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 30, 2016)

DootsHK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not a a breaking news, but I just checked my 5D4, the firmware is already v1.02. The box has a label indicating 20160906, I assume this is the production date.
> 
> ...




I got mine a week after release and it had version 1.01. Upgraded yesterday, a long 5 minutes. Little disappointing that DLO still slows the frame rate way down.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it was my playing around under the hood to tweak the JPEGs or the firmware update, but they suddenly look a lot better.
> ...



In general or for these particular shots?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 30, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



in general sir


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



Well, lots of lenses from pretty much everyone. I'm using the Fine Detail picture setting, with the Sharpness strength at 7, Fineness at 3, Threshold at 1, and then I've added 1 on Saturation. I have pretty much all of the corrections (NR, etc...) off. End results are now very good.

Here's a few other samples from yesterday (taken with the Tamron 85 VC)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

P.S. I was using a circular polarizer to give some extra "pop" to these images, but they are basically out of camera JPEGs.


----------



## arcer (Sep 30, 2016)

Those shots are great Dustin. I really liked how you're making great reviews and having great shots to prove your experience. You are making me have a man crush on you. No homo.

Haven't logged in much lately as I'm trying to rein in myself from having "academic" discussion on the other threads in these few months. Just wanted to log in to say thanks to Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

arcer said:


> Those shots are great Dustin. I really liked how you're making great reviews and having great shots to prove your experience. You are making me have a man crush on you. No homo.
> 
> Haven't logged in much lately as I'm trying to rein in myself from having "academic" discussion on the other threads in these few months. Just wanted to log in to say thanks to Dustin.



Thank you...and thanks for the clarification


----------



## kirbic (Sep 30, 2016)

DootsHK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not a a breaking news, but I just checked my 5D4, the firmware is already v1.02. The box has a label indicating 20160906, I assume this is the production date.
> 
> ...



I too already had 1.0.2 installed, on a camera received last week.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 30, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



THKS SIR I WANTED TOO TRY OUT THE FINE DETAIL SETTINGS ON HS FOOTBALL GAME TONIGHT
BUT THE RAIN STOPPED EVEN THOUGH THERE PLAYING THE GAME JUST DONT FEEL LIKE TESTING OUT THE NEW CAMERA IN THE ELEMENTS YET


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Oct 1, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm not sure if it was my playing around under the hood to tweak the JPEGs or the firmware update, but they suddenly look a lot better.
> 
> 
> Less smoothing and more goodness.



Beautiful images Dustin.. They do appear much better then the overly smoothed out ones you shown in your dynamic range video just the other day..


----------



## micheleciani (Oct 2, 2016)

*Canon EOS 5D Mark IV with Phottix Odin 1.5*

I'm experiencing problems with the E-TTL function of the Phottix ODIN 1.5 system with the new Canon 5D mark IV. All the photos are overexposed (seems flashes fired always at 1/1) in ettl mode. In manual mode it works well.

Anyone as the same problem?


----------



## tron (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV with Phottix Odin 1.5*



micheleciani said:


> I'm experiencing problems with the E-TTL function of the Phottix ODIN 1.5 system with the new Canon 5D mark IV. All the photos are overexposed (seems flashes fired always at 1/1) in ettl mode. In manual mode it works well.
> 
> Anyone as the same problem?


Do you have latest firmware?

http://www.phottix.com/media/wysiwyg/Canon-Odin15-v210.zip

If yes I guess you should ask for their support otherwise you can give it a try first.


----------



## jalbfb (Oct 2, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Dustin, are you using these settings in Picture Style for all of the pictures you are taking with the 5D4? RAW and JPEG?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi jalbfb. 
I thought it had been established that raws don't have any in camera processing, don't raws only carry tags to show DPP (and possibly some 3rd party software?) what was set in camera, or has that changed with the 5DIV due to some of the new sensor tech? 

Cheers, Graham. 



jalbfb said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Well, lots of lenses from pretty much everyone. I'm using the Fine Detail picture setting, with the Sharpness strength at 7, Fineness at 3, Threshold at 1, and then I've added 1 on Saturation. I have pretty much all of the corrections (NR, etc...) off. End results are now very good.
> ...


----------



## jalbfb (Oct 3, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi jalbfb.
> I thought it had been established that raws don't have any in camera processing, don't raws only carry tags to show DPP (and possibly some 3rd party software?) what was set in camera, or has that changed with the 5DIV due to some of the new sensor tech?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Graham, I thought that if you set your camera for a certain Picture Style that when you import it to say Lr, that "treatment" comes through on the uploaded picture. Am I wrong in my thinking??

Florian


----------



## steve oakley (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok, is there a buried secret "feature" = it kills Magic Lantern from running ?

S




Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>Changes in the Firmware</strong></p>
> <p>Firmware Version 1.0.2 incorporates the following improvement.</p>
> >


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Florian. 
I guess we both think the same then I thought this was about slowing the camera down and as (I think) all previous models have appended this information to the raw file I can't see it being the problems hen writing raw and jpeg, but as others have said there is also a jpeg written in to the raw so I guess that is where the delay may be with the new features available on the MK IV. 
Hopefully those who know more will clarify this. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jalbfb said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi jalbfb.
> ...


----------



## micheleciani (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV with Phottix Odin 1.5*

Already installed the latest firmware of the Odin system but nothing. i wrote to Phottix waiting for a reply (i hope)




tron said:


> micheleciani said:
> 
> 
> > I'm experiencing problems with the E-TTL function of the Phottix ODIN 1.5 system with the new Canon 5D mark IV. All the photos are overexposed (seems flashes fired always at 1/1) in ettl mode. In manual mode it works well.
> ...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 3, 2016)

jalbfb said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



This is now my default setup in the 5D Mark IV.


----------



## atlcroc (Oct 3, 2016)

Help. This has nothing to do with this topic. I read the board every day and am trying to start a new post with a question for help and cannot find the new topic option anywhere. How do I start a new post. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2016)

atlcroc said:


> Help. This has nothing to do with this topic. I read the board every day and am trying to start a new post with a question for help and cannot find the new topic option anywhere. How do I start a new post. Thanks.



You need a certain number of posts (as replies) before you can post a new topic. Not sure how many, but it's not too many. Many forums do this as an anti-spam measure.


----------



## micheleciani (Oct 3, 2016)

Same problem here 



atlcroc said:


> Help. This has nothing to do with this topic. I read the board every day and am trying to start a new post with a question for help and cannot find the new topic option anywhere. How do I start a new post. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2016)

micheleciani said:


> Same problem here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about now? Problem solved?


----------



## atlcroc (Oct 3, 2016)

Neuro,
Thanks for your answer. Actually you are one of my favorites to read for advice since not only do you seem very knowledgeable but have a great sense of humor. You were also the one I hoped would reply to my question. Since I cannot start a new topic, I'll put it here and the moderators can move it. I'm looking at upgrading to the 5 D Mark IV and am thinking of switching to using DNG over the ACR raw format so I can use some of my current software. In my tests of comparing DNG to RAW with my current software, I cannot see any real differences in quality at 100% on a 2 K monitor nor on my AVCHD discs in a sample. What would I be losing if I went to a DNG format instead of the usual raw?

Thanks again for your response and all of the help I've found from your answers over the years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2016)

atlcroc said:


> Neuro,
> Thanks for your answer. Actually you are one of my favorites to read for advice since not only do you seem very knowledgeable but have a great sense of humor. You were also the one I hoped would reply to my question. Since I cannot start a new topic, I'll put it here and the moderators can move it. I'm looking at upgrading to the 5 D Mark IV and am thinking of switching to using DNG over the ACR raw format so I can use some of my current software. In my tests of comparing DNG to RAW with my current software, I cannot see any real differences in quality at 100% on a 2 K monitor nor on my AVCHD discs in a sample. What would I be losing if I went to a DNG format instead of the usual raw?
> 
> Thanks again for your response and all of the help I've found from your answers over the years.



My pleasure. Given that your 'status' (the camera under your name) just changed frmo Canonflex to SX60 HS, I suspect you can now start a new topic for your question.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2016)

New Members should browse the topics on the site information forum. The answer is in the very first topic.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26461.0


----------



## atlcroc (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for your help. I had used the search button but did not find that information. Looks like I will have to just start responding a lot to get permission to ask a question. I have looked at this site almost daily for over 5 years and just now need to ask for help. I think it's an iffy policy, but as a new poster will have to follow the rules.

Thanks again for the link.


----------



## tron (Oct 5, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Dustin, as a 5D3 owner I am interested but at the same time have some doubts. Can you please clarify the following:

How about a comparison of 2 similar raw shots one from a previous FF - If I recall correctly you have 6D - and one from 5D4 using DPP? It does not have to be a new one just a check of one of more previous photos with DPP. Do they need the same amount of sharpening or 5D4 needs much more? I understand that this is not very scientific but I can't think of any other sharpness comparison test for now...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 5, 2016)

tron said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > jalbfb said:
> ...



My comments are more of a general observation that I find that the files can take/require more sharpening. I don't know if this is due to the AA filter being more aggressive on the 5D4, or having more pixels than the 6D, but....

Here's a progression of a set of images that I shot for my dynamic range comparison (http://bit.ly/2dB2W6f). Identical settings, tripod mounted, Live View Focused.

In the first image crop there is no sharpening applied. 6D image looks a bit sharper at native pixel level.
In the second image a LR level of 75 sharpening added. 6D image looks a bit sharper at native pixel level.
"""" Level of 100: Sharpness for 5D4 is improved.
5D4 Image downsampled to 6D Image size - 5D4 sharpening looks natural, while 6D looks a bit oversharpened.
Level of halos lower for 5D Mark IV.


----------



## tron (Oct 5, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Dustin MANY THANKS for your detailed analysis and quick response.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 5, 2016)

RickSpringfield said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



There are a few areas of strength for the 5DIV (dynamic range being a notable one), and having more pixels to work with is very useful, but as a whole, I'd agree with you. The truth was that I was never disappointed with the IQ from the 6D in any way (I was disappointed that it was BETTER than the 5D3, which made no sense then or now), so what I'm happy about is that I now have similar (slightly better in some ways) image quality with a feature set that combines most all of my favorite features in one body.


----------



## drs (Jan 8, 2017)

After a long search, even this firm-ware update leaves the AEB auto exposure bracketing at three images.
The weird hdr merge in camera is certainly nice for beginners, but a camera in this price-class should do better.

Waiting for the next firmware update. Sad story for sure. Or change brand ;-)


----------



## tron (Jan 8, 2017)

drs said:


> After a long search, even this firm-ware update leaves the AEB auto exposure bracketing at three images.
> The weird hdr merge in camera is certainly nice for beginners, but a camera in this price-class should do better.
> 
> Waiting for the next firmware update. Sad story for sure. Or change brand ;-)


Change brand. Or brain, because AEB can be configured in 2, 3, 5 or 7 not only only on 5DIV (since the original firmware) but on 5DIII as well : 

The in-camera HDR functionality (which relies on 3 shots) isn't the best way to make HDR anyway.


----------

